# Should your wallet match your shoes?



## WCD Custom Shop

I've recently acquired a nice Frank Clegg leather wallet in black. Clegg has a variety of colors to chose from but I chose black because I feel like a black wallet goes with everything. This wallet is replacing a black Swiss Army that I've carried 13 years. In all of that time, I've always carried the same wallet.

Tonight I read (in GQ) that a leather watch band should match your shoes. In other words, if your watch has a brown leather strap then you should wear it with brown shoes - but not with black shoes, etc. 

I'm somewhat clueless about styling must-dos/don'ts. In the same manner that your watch strap and shoes should match, shouldn't the same be applied to your wallet? I started to ask this when I was purchasing my wallet, but do most of you have both a brown and a black wallet? Do some people rotate wallets the same as others rotate watches, shoes, and other accessories? 

Should I get a brown wallet so that I can rotate according to shoe selection? What do you think? Will anyone even care? After all, I've been carrying the same wallet for over a decade and not one time did anyone ask me about my decision to carry a black wallet when I'm wearing brown shoes.


----------



## Toothbras

No. No one will care if your wallet and shoes match. No one will care if your watch band and shoes match. No one even notices your watch, much less you wallet. Are they staring at your butt with X-ray vision? Just use what I use: a big fat binder clip to hold our cash/cards together, it matches everything.


----------



## Mediocre

I am going with no.....because I am FAR too lazy to bother changing out everything in my wallet just to match my shoes.


----------



## 59yukon01

Nope and who cares what GQ or any other fashion magazine says anyway. Do people really read those?


----------



## 1Shot-Scot

To me this rule only applies to items that are easily seen (watch bands, belt, shoes). Arguments have been made about how people don't notice watches and that number is even less for people that notice wallets.


----------



## Luis_Leite

I do not own expensive wallets, but I actually though on this subject...to much work changing wallets daily so just picked the one that matched most my shoes/belt....(got a black leather one, from a national brand, atleast I know the leather is good, just 0 brand value )


----------



## Astaroth

Certainly the more visible the item the more it should compliment your outfit. Black leather doesnt match brown leather but that isnt to say that all the leather must be the same shade or same type of leather, in fact having everything identical is a bit too matchy matchy/ trying too hard. Personally, watch strap, belt and shoes should compliment each other. 

Wallets are more of a pain to switch frequently than shoes plus are much less visible and so mon-fri I am not too bothered about matching but will make a more of an effort for special events etc. Personally have 5 wallets, black trouser and jacket wallets, a brown trouser wallet and 2 brown jacket wallets with one being more rustic than the other.

Most the time I switch is less to do with matching but preferring jacket wallets during the week when I have a suit jacket to put it in but at the weekend only having jeans pockets so switch to a trouser/billfold wallet


----------



## Neognosis

Yes. Watch, shoes, belt, wallet.

This is ideal.

However, in the overwhelming majority of situations, nobody will notice that they don't match.

And if someone does, they probably aren't aware that they should match anyway.

I would say that at something like a company holiday party in a ballroom with 250 people, 2 people will notice that your wallet doesn't match your shoes (at the bar, when you take your wallet out to leave a tip) and of those two, only one will be aware that they should. 

So, it's probably not that critical.


----------



## Mediocre

I have carried a black leather wallet for quite some time, typically wearing brown leather shoes/belt.....nobody has ever said a thing about it


----------



## heb

HELLO....people! Choi WCDSC. Listen to me-- yes, your wallet must match your shoes; fashion 101 calling, pay attention.

heb


----------



## RotorRonin

Shoes, belt, and watch should coordinate. They don't have to match, but they should coordinate. 

Wallet goes in your pocket, no one can see it, so unless you're being featured in GQ later,
who gives a crap.


----------



## VoltesV

WCD Custom Shop said:


> I've recently acquired a nice Frank Clegg leather wallet in black. Clegg has a variety of colors to chose from but I chose black because I feel like a black wallet goes with everything. This wallet is replacing a black Swiss Army that I've carried 13 years. In all of that time, I've always carried the same wallet.
> 
> Tonight I read (in GQ) that a leather watch band should match your shoes. In other words, if your watch has a brown leather strap then you should wear it with brown shoes - but not with black shoes, etc.
> 
> I'm somewhat clueless about styling must-dos/don'ts. In the same manner that your watch strap and shoes should match, shouldn't the same be applied to your wallet? I started to ask this when I was purchasing my wallet, but do most of you have both a brown and a black wallet? Do some people rotate wallets the same as others rotate watches, shoes, and other accessories?
> 
> Should I get a brown wallet so that I can rotate according to shoe selection? What do you think? Will anyone even care? After all, I've been carrying the same wallet for over a decade and not one time did anyone ask me about my decision to carry a black wallet when I'm wearing brown shoes.


Personally, I couldnt care less mismatching my wallet / shoes, but I am more concerned about matching my belt and shoes.


----------



## JMann2380

I picked up a charcoal wallet to fix having to switch my stuff from black to brown.


----------



## RotorRonin

Watch strap, belt, and shoes should match. Wallet is too much to deal with; I can have two watches and pick which one to wear based on my belt and shoes, but I have to physically move everything from one wallet to the other so I don't bother.


----------



## Loke-Z

Why match? I couldn't care less if my shoes are black and my walet is brown


----------



## sokol3333

Only if you're incredibly vain or in a very high-fashion situation.


----------



## rollyme

Not something i think about so my answer would be no.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I'd be one of those people who notice if belt, shoes, watch strap and wallet were matched. 

Belt and shoes match match is a good thing

match a watch strap to that and I'd think you've read a few too many style blogs and are trying too hard.

Match a wallet (intentionally) on top of that and you'd make me laugh at how ridiculously coordinated you're trying to be. The sad part is its only I f you pay attention to details like that you'd know / care when someone is trying way too hard


----------



## schieper

As above, shoe, belt, watch yes. Wallet no. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

This could be the height of LOL I've ever heard of, really who's going to care if your wallet matches your shoes?????




WCD Custom Shop said:


> I've recently acquired a nice Frank Clegg leather wallet in black. Clegg has a variety of colors to chose from but I chose black because I feel like a black wallet goes with everything. This wallet is replacing a black Swiss Army that I've carried 13 years. In all of that time, I've always carried the same wallet.
> 
> Tonight I read (in GQ) that a leather watch band should match your shoes. In other words, if your watch has a brown leather strap then you should wear it with brown shoes - but not with black shoes, etc.
> 
> I'm somewhat clueless about styling must-dos/don'ts. In the same manner that your watch strap and shoes should match, shouldn't the same be applied to your wallet? I started to ask this when I was purchasing my wallet, but do most of you have both a brown and a black wallet? Do some people rotate wallets the same as others rotate watches, shoes, and other accessories?
> 
> Should I get a brown wallet so that I can rotate according to shoe selection? What do you think? Will anyone even care? After all, I've been carrying the same wallet for over a decade and not one time did anyone ask me about my decision to carry a black wallet when I'm wearing brown shoes.


----------



## Agent Sands

No, wallets don't have to match. The thought of choosing a wallet to coordinate with your outfit is absurd.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

In color - yes; not in the size


----------



## William Voelkel

No. Let this one accessory be the one you can get a little wild with. Pop of color, exotic leather/ fabric, etc!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

The thought of some guy scrupulously matching his wallet to his shoes makes me lol really hard.


----------



## Kitan

I match my belt and shoes but my wallet just remains the same, I would end up misplacing a lot if I swapped my wallet that often


----------



## Tricky73

I'm of the opinion brown leather goes with everything and not black. To answer your question, no I don't try or think it's necessary to match your wallet to shoes in either colour, style or brand. I doubt those with a carbon fibre wallet sport CF shoes likewise I don't have any luis Vuitton trainers to match my Cc holder


----------



## JonB79

Haha no!


----------



## 59yukon01

Unless you carry it around like a murse then no.


----------



## GRSC

Who cares...


----------



## RNHC

WCD Custom Shop said:


> In the same manner that your watch strap and shoes should match, shouldn't the same be applied to your wallet? I started to ask this when I was purchasing my wallet, but do most of you have both a brown and a black wallet? Do some people rotate wallets the same as others rotate watches, shoes, and other accessories?


Yes, I think so. I have wallets in brown and black to match the color of my other leather goods.



WCD Custom Shop said:


> Should I get a brown wallet so that I can rotate according to shoe selection? What do you think? Will anyone even care? After all, I've been carrying the same wallet for over a decade and not one time did anyone ask me about my decision to carry a black wallet when I'm wearing brown shoes.


It's up to you but no one will care. I like to match because that's my personality, not because I'm worried that someone will notice or care. They don't as you've experienced.


----------



## jupiterfang

I wont feel comfortable if someone is staring at my wallet or shoes.


----------



## SunnyDaze

If by "match" you mean that both are on your person when you leave the house, then, yes.


----------



## sfo

it may matter is your wallet is a purse, but then your probably overconcerned with the height of your stilettos. 👍

I don't even know why wallets are still a thing. Drivers license: check, credit card: check, cash: check. Maybe a bank card: Three cards, cash and a phone. Two pockets. No worrying of it falling out.


----------



## madlou

I dont think people really notice something like this.


----------



## atdegs

Only if you care, nobody else ever will.


----------



## dilloncarter

I think it would be a bit much, but it wouldn't be terrible. In other words, if it happens, whatever, but I wouldn't do it on purpose.


----------



## ZIPPER79

For the originator of this thread. Stop overthinking it you'll drive yourself crazy. If you wore your wallet draped over your belt I would say, excuse me.....LOL, you'd also have to worry if your belt coordinates, oy, what about your watch strap or your leather key fob.....Oh my, don't forget about the color of the leather seating in your car.....


----------



## MarkieB

I tried it but found walking impossible with my shoes full of money......


----------



## anvilart43

Get a money clip and forget about it......


----------



## User365937

No


----------



## mkim520

no, its belt and shoes


----------



## Nessun Dorma

Who uses wallets anymore anyway? Doesn't your phone already do everything you need???


----------



## CADirk

Considering the state of my wallet (can't remember buying it, so it's been years and years), no.
I will not have my shoes resemble my wallet.


----------



## kiddoboom

Nobody sees a wallet anyway. I say it's belt and shoes.


----------



## Tonystix

Belt and shoes yes. But who besides you knows or cares what color your wallet is?


----------



## Pgg365247

Nope... I own quite a few and always just wear the one that suits me the best for whatever I'm doing.


----------



## nicholascanada

I would say not at all.


----------



## nicholascanada

.


----------



## Cost&Found

no, your belt should match your shoes.


----------



## Javyy

A big fat NO no one cares about the shoe matching with my wallet. Also, if i should get a wallet for every pair of shoes that i have my wife wouldn't even let me sleep in peace lol.


----------



## Tricky73

Definitely not. I believe your getting confused with your belt and shoes


----------



## double

No, a wallet is in your pocket 99% of the time.


----------



## farmerboy

NO! keep your shoes on your feet....better yet, wear boots.
Keep you wallet in your pocket. The more it is out the thinner it gets. You want a fat wallet and you don't want people to see a fat wallet.


----------



## Terb

No for me no one takes notice of my wallet color with that of my shoe call it fashion or not it's not a rule.


----------



## adam_svt

shoes, belt, watch and wallet


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> shoes, belt, watch and wallet


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## AlexRobert

Your watch can match with your shoes and that is a good combination but there is no need to think about matching wallet with the shoes i do not think any one can think even like that mostly


----------



## drlagares

i'm a matchy type person. i want everything to compliment to each other just like my watch and shoes


----------



## Jim Addy

Please. Really.

Jim


----------



## tx6309

No way, my wallet is a nylon/velcro type from target.


----------



## fransiscus

Yes please

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronW123

Sure


----------



## snowbongo

No on the wallet but, unless you're an animal, your belt, shoes, and leather watch strap should match. 😉


----------



## 5959HH

Just belt and shoes. Maybe hat but neither wallet nor watch strap at least for me.


----------



## brash47

Yes my wallet and even my man purse match my shoes at all times!!
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

